# Wire forming tool



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Guys
I’m looking to purchase a wire forming tool to make spinners. Any favorites?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I have a twist tech and it’s a great wire former. Also have a Dubro kwik twist. It’s okay. Small and hard to handle but does an okay job with thin wire projects.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look at Hagen wire Forming. About $170 at Cabelas.l


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!
I really like the Hagen and might just spend the extra money for it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Uglystix said:


> Thanks guys!
> I really like the Hagen and might just spend the extra money for it.


I'd put an ad in the Marketplace. Might be able to picked up a used one cheaper.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Uglystix said:


> Thanks guys!
> I really like the Hagen and might just spend the extra money for it.


That's what I have. You can bend wire into any form used for tackle craft.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a hagens and its pretty good. I did have to buy the additional parts to make smaller loops with light wire though so be aware of that.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’m new to this so what wire size are we talking for the average inline spinner? I’ll try to purchase all the parts together.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a lure body mold, for making inline spinner weights. The hole size of the body is .040 , so you would want a smaller dia. wire. Depending on size of the inline, i've used wire from .024, up to .035. This would be like a Mepps spinner, what i'm referring to. Also , when you get wire shafts, or bulk wire, you'll need to get clevises, for the spinners. Make sure you check the hole size of the clevis, so it will take the dia. of wire your using. There are a variety of sizes.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look at Jenn's Netcraft. They should have shafts with the line tie already wrapped.

Plus clevises, spinner blades etc..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Mrwiggler said:


> I have a lure body mold, for making inline spinner weights. The hole size of the body is .040 , so you would want a smaller dia. wire. Depending on size of the inline, i've used wire from .024, up to .035. This would be like a Mepps spinner, what i'm referring to. Also , when you get wire shafts, or bulk wire, you'll need to get clevises, for the spinners. Make sure you check the hole size of the clevis, so it will take the dia. of wire your using. There are a variety of sizes.


It's a recipe between the wire diameter and clevis size. Just take a micrometer and get the wire diameter then match the clevis size in the catalog. I prefer a solid clevis over folded because you can fine tune them with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Great info guys! Thanks a ton. I’m excited to get into this and it should make next winter more enjoyable.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Uglystix said:


> Great info guys! Thanks a ton. I’m excited to get into this and it should make next winter more enjoyable.


Youtube is your friend...Learn from somebody that has done it before.


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Uglystix said:


> Thanks guys!
> I really like the Hagen and might just spend the extra money for it.


We also carry they Hagens Wire Former along with the wire and components. The wire former is $163.69. If you have any questions please call our Product Support at 419-868-8288 option 1. We will be happy to assist you with any questions you may have. 
Good fishing!
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Search/hagens wire former.aspx


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Jann's Netcraft said:


> We also carry they Hagens Wire Former along with the wire and components. The wire former is $163.69. If you have any questions please call our Product Support at 419-868-8288 option 1. We will be happy to assist you with any questions you may have.
> Good fishing!
> https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Search/hagens wire former.aspx


Thanks Jann’s. I’ve been checking out your site. Looks like you have the best price around. I’ll be buying from you as soon as I get back from my Michigan trip!


----------

